
Andy Rubin left Google in 2014 after finding of inappropriate relationship - rmason
https://www.theinformation.com/androids-andy-rubin-left-google-after-inquiry-found-inappropriate-relationship
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Reed Albergotti / The Information: Sources: Andy Rubin left
Google in 2014 after internal inquiry found he had an inappropriate
relationship with a subordinate, has now taken leave from Essential_

